# Polish Nazis on the rise in the UK?



## manny-p (Nov 5, 2013)

http://antifascistnetwork.wordpress...-robert-winnicki-opposed-in-london/#more-1088

"In London, Polish anti-fascists organised to oppose Winnicki. Members of London Anti-Fascists joined them. About 30 anti-fascists confronted approximately 60 Polish Nazis. One anti-fascist was arrested."

There was also some leafletting in Norwich the other day. Wtf.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 5, 2013)

It Is always the anti-fascists who get arrested.


----------



## manny-p (Nov 6, 2013)

bump.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 6, 2013)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It Is always the anti-fascists who get arrested.


word has it at least one polish fash was nicked.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2013)

They called off their bristol meeting (or, the vicar who ran the place they were meeting told them they couldn't). A load of polish anti-fascist stickers appeared over the last few months over parts of east bristol as well. I sent them a badly translated message for info but got no reply.


----------



## youngian (Nov 6, 2013)

> Polish Nazis on the rise in the UK?



On a policy of sending themselves back to where they came from.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

On the rise "in the UK"?  Can't comment on elsewhere, but I live in the middle of one of the heaviest concentrations of Polish immigrants in the UK, and there's not a sniff of fash AFAICT.


----------



## machine cat (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> On the rise "in the UK"?  Can't comment on elsewhere, but I live in the middle of one of the heaviest concentrations of Polish immigrants in the UK, and there's not a sniff of fash AFAICT.



Lots of Polish immigrants where I live too and I agree with the above. Could be wrong of course.


----------



## campanula (Nov 6, 2013)

Hard to go on anecdotal evidence and I have no idea of any sort of statistics or research....but I was absolutely shocked to come face to face with a shaven headed man in the full fash regalia including tattooed swastikas and lots of leather, doing his shopping in Asda, unconcerned as you like. I was too taken aback to scrutinise what was in his basket.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

Why would hard core Polish nationalists want to emigrate?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> On the rise "in the UK"?  Can't comment on elsewhere, but I live in the middle of one of the heaviest concentrations of Polish immigrants in the UK, and there's not a sniff of fash AFAICT.



There's a Polish family up the road with a St George's flag in the window. Not sure what to make of that.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2013)

campanula said:


> Hard to go on anecdotal evidence and I have no idea of any sort of statistics or research....but I was absolutely shocked to come face to face with a shaven headed man in the full fash regalia including tattooed swastikas and lots of leather, doing his shopping in Asda, unconcerned as you like. I was too taken aback to scrutinise what was in his basket.



I dunno where you live but you'd not make it from one end of my street to the other looking like that. 

Well, bits of you might I suppose. But you'd be in no position to make any further use of them.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a Polish family up the road with a St George's flag in the window. Not sure what to make of that.


Hard to know without asking them I guess.  Could be a white-pride attitude - Northern European white nations united type of thing.  But could merely be (_possibly_ as an attempt to counter anti-immigrant sentiment) displaying an overt affection for their adopted homeland.  Personally I'd err on assuming the latter tbh, simply because IME _*most*_ people aren't racist arseholes.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> On the rise "in the UK"?  Can't comment on elsewhere, but I live in the middle of one of the heaviest concentrations of Polish immigrants in the UK, and there's not a sniff of fash AFAICT.



ive a mate who was heavily involved in fascism and extreme nationalism back in poland at one time. Polish nationalism is largely related solely to what goes on in poland. Being anti immigrant when your an immigrant is a bit silly, even for most fash . The level of extremist views amongst northern and eastern european immigrants cant be at all gauged from the rare open manifestations of such groups in Britain . The levels of support for extremist groups are best gauged in looking at the support they get in places like Poland or Lithuania, Hungary etc . Most immigrants whatever their outlook simply want to keep their heads down and earn some dosh and would have little interest in exporting their views to a society they regard as alien and temporary, even if thats wishful thinking on their behalf.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Why would hard core Polish nationalists want to emigrate?


money.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Hard to know without asking them I guess.  Could be a white-pride attitude - Northern European white nations united type of thing.  But could merely be an attempt to counter any anti-immigrant sentiment by displaying an overt affection for their adopted homeland.  Personally I'd err on assuming the latter tbh, simply because IME _most_ people aren't racist arseholes.



They live next door to a black family with whom they appear to get on famously. I'm definitely willing to give them the benefit of the doubt, fash-wise.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ive a mate who was heavily involved in fascism and extreme nationalism back in poland at one time. Polish nationalism is largely related solely to what goes on in poland. Being anti immigrant when your an immigrant is a bit silly, even for most fash . The level of extremist views amongst northern and eastern european immigrants cant be at all gauged from the rare open manifestations of such groups in Britain . The levels of support for extremist groups are best gauged in looking at the support they get in places like Poland or Lithuania, Hungary etc . Most immigrants whatever their outlook simply want to keep their heads down and earn some dosh and would have little interest in exporting their views to a society they regard as alien and temporary, even if thats wishful thinking on their behalf.


Out of interest, and from what you know from your mate, back in those countries is facism as 'rife' and 'on the rise' as is sometimes portrayed over here?  It's hard to know from distance, as every report from any angle inevitably exaggerates the particular picture they've chosen to paint.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> money.



How fickle these hard core nationalists are.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 6, 2013)

How are people defining Fascism here?  Many Poles are certainly conservative, but the country isn't over run by goose steppers.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 6, 2013)

Belushi said:


> How are people defining Fascism here?  Many Poles are certainly conservative, but the country isn't over run by goose steppers.



not this time


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> not this time



That's pretty dark.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> How fickle these hard core nationalists are.


not really. a lot of them either send money back to poland or are saving up so they can take a big pot back with them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> not really. a lot of them either send money back to poland or are saving up so they can take a big pot back with them.



It just doesn't strike me as being a nationalist thing to do. Sodding off abroad to seek your fortune instead of working to build up the mother land.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 6, 2013)

Corax said:


> Out of interest, and from what you know from your mate, back in those countries is facism as 'rife' and 'on the rise' as is sometimes portrayed over here?  It's hard to know from distance, as every report from any angle inevitably exaggerates the particular picture they've chosen to paint.



open fascism isnt, nationalism is pretty much as strong as its always been . On the other hand you have issues like polish gays hotfooting it over here ..Ireland..because theres less nonsense they have to put up with . And what Ive also found out is that theres absolutely loads of them . And that because the immigrant communities tned to be more tight knit and socialisng with each other previously bigotted poles can end up having their prejudices confronted by unavoidable social interaction , and at least softened .


----------



## discokermit (Nov 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> working to build up the mother land.


making cars for fiat and volkswagen and being paid a pittance?


----------



## Belushi (Nov 6, 2013)

Central and Eastern Europe is a big, diverse place and the strength of the far right varies from country to country.  Strong in Hungary at the moment iirc.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> open fascism isnt, nationalism is pretty much as strong as its always been . On the other hand you have issues like polish gays hotfooting it over here ..Ireland..because theres less nonsense they have to put up with . And what Ive also found out is that theres absolutely loads of them . And that because the immigrant communities tned to be more tight knit and socialisng with each other previously bigotted poles can end up having their prejudices confronted by unavoidable social interaction , and at least softened .


Ta. 'Liked' for the info - but not necessarily the content iykwim.


----------



## FNG (Nov 6, 2013)

▲Ex pat mentality isnt one of the EDL founders poncing about in malta pretending to be a knight templar or something.


----------



## Favelado (Nov 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a Polish family up the road with a St George's flag in the window. Not sure what to make of that.



I think it's quite common for some immigrants to overtly adopt the nationalist symbols of their new home. It's something I think I noticed to some extent in London and is definitely true with South Americans in Madrid, usually in the form of a baseball cap or T-shirt with a Spanish flag on it. Some of the most Catalanista people in Barcelona are the Andalucian families who migrated in the '50s and '60s.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 6, 2013)

discokermit said:


> making cars for fiat and volkswagen and being paid a pittance?



Poland must have some other industries, surely.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 6, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Poland must have some other industries, surely.


 
Massive agricultural sector, coal mining in Silesia, old school heavy industries. Lots of companies relocated manufacturing there because of lower labour costs, for example I have friends who work for Dell in Lodz - they relocated there from Ireland a decade ago but now my friends are concerned Dell might relocate the factory again to somewhere like Vietnam.


----------



## Corax (Nov 6, 2013)

FNG said:


> ▲Ex pat mentality isnt one of the EDL founders poncing about in malta pretending to be a knight templar or something.


George Cross, I am in you.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 6, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> That's pretty dark.



not compared to polish humour. For example , at the end of this fight the polish guy tells his girlfreind...dont worry.._nobody will ever disrespect you again..._


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 6, 2013)

campanula said:


> Hard to go on anecdotal evidence and I have no idea of any sort of statistics or research....but I was absolutely shocked to come face to face with a shaven headed man in the full fash regalia including tattooed swastikas and lots of leather, doing his shopping in Asda, unconcerned as you like. I was too taken aback to scrutinise what was in his basket.



I assume you mean Cambridge? He's known locally and has mental health issues. Also not Polish.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 6, 2013)

As myself from Lithuania I feel uncomfortable about some Polish community in Lithuania there are little elements of far right issues as some Polish individuals still thinking Lithuania should be part of Poland.  Bear in mind I wish do not accuse all Polish population there as well Lithuanian individuals whom are on far right ideas.


----------



## campanula (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't believe I claimed he was any nationality - I was just taken aback (as you would be) - course, it was Asda so I shouldn't have been. If I had to come up with a redeeming feature for our local Asda, it is for the vast picaresque variety of customers and staff who's collective demeanour has brightened many a dreary trudge round the aisles


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> ive a mate who was heavily involved in fascism and extreme nationalism back in poland at one time. Polish nationalism is largely related solely to what goes on in poland. Being anti immigrant when your an immigrant is a bit silly, even for most fash . The level of extremist views amongst northern and eastern european immigrants cant be at all gauged from the rare open manifestations of such groups in Britain . The levels of support for extremist groups are best gauged in looking at the support they get in places like Poland or Lithuania, Hungary etc . Most immigrants whatever their outlook simply want to keep their heads down and earn some dosh and would have little interest in exporting their views to a society they regard as alien and temporary, even if thats wishful thinking on their behalf.



Part of the reason some Poles I know first came here was to get away from the Catholic Nationalist government of the time run by the infamous twins. Even now modern Poland is illiberal compared to here.  

They also came here when borders were opened as they felt that Poland had rejoined Europe after being occupied by Russians. Unfortunately not all here welcomed them. I disagree that they just come here to make money and regard this society as alien. Most I know are interested in how things work here in this society. Also knowing them has enlightened me about Eastern Europe. 

There are right wing Poles. But they tend to be anti anything German or Russian for that matter. They also tend to be strongly Catholic. They get into fights with German or Russian football fans. I would not see Poles , even right wing ones, going for Nazi type politics. 

Though ive heard Poles complain about Germans even though they are liberal on other matters. Cannot say I blame them on that. They still have Grandparents telling them about WW2.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2013)

SovietArmy said:


> As myself from Lithuania I feel uncomfortable about some Polish community in Lithuania there are little elements of far right issues as some Polish individuals still thinking Lithuania should be part of Poland.  Bear in mind I wish do not accuse all Polish population there as well Lithuanian individuals whom are on far right ideas.



Bits of Lithuania were Polish before WW2. In particular Vilnius. Which had only a minority of Lithuanians in it. The majority being Jews and Poles. Most of whom did not survive the war. Vilnius was taken back from the German occupiers by Red Army containing Polish units.

Seeing Vilnius as Polish city is not just far right idea.


----------



## FNG (Nov 7, 2013)

A


Corax said:


> George Cross, I am in you.



my point that it's not uncommon for ex-pat communities to harbour the occassional anti-immigrant and sentimental racist bellends was aimed upthread at GC's comments not at you.Sorry should have quoted but the auto complete function on my phone plays havoc with the formatting.


----------



## FNG (Nov 7, 2013)

They may be as rare as rocking horse shit but they definitely do exist.Encountered a few Blood and Honour types in wisbech a few years ago and recognised the risk,seems like Nick Griffin has woken up to the potential of cross party support with the N.O.P inviting them to speak at the BNP conference














> From Nick Griffins Blog
> 
> *National Rebirth of Poland - English Division in offensive*
> Wed, 23/10/2013 - 15:56 |  admin2
> ...


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 7, 2013)

Man walks into a shop, asks for a Polish sausage.
The shopkeeper says "are you Polish?"
Man says "what's that got to do with anything!" If I asked for Italian sausage, would you ask me If I was Italian? If I asked for Bratwurst, would you ask me if I was German!"
"No", the shopkeeper says...

"It's just that you're in the home and leisure department..."


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 7, 2013)

Some friend went up from Slovakia to Krakow t.o.d.

They got drinking in a bar and met a trampy looking English bloke who invited them back to his for whisky and skunk.

One of them, really stoned and looking for the toilet walks into a room full of mounted Violins.

Penny Drops.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 7, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Bits of Lithuania were Polish before WW2. In particular Vilnius. Which had only a minority of Lithuanians in it. The majority being Jews and Poles. Most of whom did not survive the war. Vilnius was taken back from the German occupiers by Red Army containing Polish units.
> 
> Seeing Vilnius as Polish city is not just far right idea.


tbh bits of poland were lithanuian in the past too.


----------



## love detective (Nov 7, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Bits of Lithuania were Polish before WW2. In particular Vilnius. Which had only a minority of Lithuanians in it. The majority being Jews and Poles. Most of whom did not survive the war. Vilnius was taken back from the German occupiers by Red Army containing Polish units.
> 
> Seeing Vilnius as Polish city is not just far right idea.



Yep - my wife and her family are Poles who have lived in and around Vilnius for generations (which over that time it has been part of Poland, Soviet Union and Lithuania)

I've been going out there a couple of times a year for the last 15 years or so and over that time there has been a huge increase of both systematic state and street discrimination against 'ethnic poles' (which has strong parallels with anti-muslim state & street strands in the UK)

Lithuanian far right marches and rallies are becoming increasingly well attended and more and more using anti-polish themes as the main draw. One consequence of this is that there is a growing block of anti-fascist activity in Vilnius and elsewhere which is dominated by Poles. I was at an anti-fascist film night in Vilnius a couple of years ago which was predominantly polish (which incidentally was attacked by a contingent of Lithuanian far right with baseball bats and smoke grenades)

Mind you there's nothing Poles (of all political stripes and none) like better than a good joke about the jews & blacks


----------



## Belushi (Nov 7, 2013)

Poles would love Wilno and Lwow and all the rest of the lost territories back, but would shit a brick if you suggested returning Danzig and Breslau and the rest to the Germans


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 7, 2013)

Talking about the Baltics, interested to find that almost half of Tallinn's (Estonia) population are ethnically Russian. They watch their own TV stations, go to their own pubs and restaurants, and live an almost entirely separate existence.

Peaceful but bristlingly so.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 7, 2013)

A lot of the bloodshed off the 20th Century was about trying to carve homogenous nation-states out of a region where the populations were incredibly diverse and mixed up. They managed it to an extent in the end but only at the costs of millions of lives and tens of millions displaced by ethnic cleansing.


----------



## Garek (Nov 7, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Talking about the Baltics, interested to find that almost half of Tallinn's (Estonia) population are ethnically Russian. They watch their own TV stations, go to their own pubs and restaurants, and live an almost entirely separate existence.
> 
> Peaceful but bristlingly so.



Forced Rusificiation. Same with Ukraine and various other places. Out of the Baltics it is only Lithuania that's near homogeneous.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2013)

Belushi said:


> A lot of the bloodshed off the 20th Century was about trying to carve homogenous nation-states out of a region where the populations were incredibly diverse and mixed up. They managed it to an extent in the end but only at the costs of millions of lives and tens of millions displaced by ethnic cleansing.


 
There is a good history book about that "The Reconstruction of Nations" By Timothy Snyder.


----------



## Garek (Nov 7, 2013)

Belushi said:


> A lot of the bloodshed off the 20th Century was about trying to carve homogenous nation-states out of a region where the populations were incredibly diverse and mixed up. They managed it to an extent in the end but only at the costs of millions of lives and tens of millions displaced by ethnic cleansing.



I remember when I first got interested in Turkish history during a holiday there reading about the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. All the troubles springing up, nationalist moments, mass population exchanges concentrating specific ethnicities in specific areas. Western Romanticism supporting the creation of Greece. Pretty fucked up reading that knowing how badly that was to end up 80 years later. Same with Stalin and the Central Asian Stans. Or any area when state and ethnicity became one.


----------



## Corax (Nov 7, 2013)

FNG said:


> A
> 
> 
> my point that it's not uncommon for ex-pat communities to harbour the occassional anti-immigrant and sentimental racist bellends was aimed upthread at GC's comments not at you.Sorry should have quoted but the auto complete function on my phone plays havoc with the formatting.


No worries - my post was merely a stupid gag about how the whole island of Malta was awarded the GC, and 'patriots' fetishisation of military medlas etc.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Nov 8, 2013)

Garek said:


> I remember when I first got interested in Turkish history during a holiday there reading about the collapse of the Ottoman Empire. All the troubles springing up, nationalist moments, mass population exchanges concentrating specific ethnicities in specific areas. Western Romanticism supporting the creation of Greece. Pretty fucked up reading that knowing how badly that was to end up 80 years later. Same with Stalin and the Central Asian Stans. Or any area when state and ethnicity became one.



Any recommended reads?


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2013)

love detective said:


> Mind you there's nothing Poles (of all political stripes and none) like better than a good joke about the jews & blacks



How nice....


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 8, 2013)

love detective said:


> Mind you there's nothing Poles (of all political stripes and none) like better than a good joke about the jews & blacks



and a dead ukranian


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2013)

I went to Poland skiing 3 years ago. Didn't find anything other than warm hospitality and massive portions


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2013)

Coming over here, taking our racism


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 8, 2013)

Ahh,


friedaweed said:


> I went to Poland skiing 3 years ago. Didn't find anything other than warm hospitality and massive portions



Zakopany? Lovely place, cycled around there last month.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 8, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Ahh,
> 
> 
> Zakopany? Lovely place, cycled around there last month.


 
Velky Tatry. Borovichka, vyprazany syr s hranolkom. Najlepshie Jest!


----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Velky Tatry. Borovichka, vyprazany syr s hranolkom. Najlepshie Jest!



Vsak!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 8, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Ahh,
> 
> 
> Zakopany? Lovely place, cycled around there last month.



Szczyrk. Small resort with a couple of different places to ski. Loads of homemade snow and homemade food  I fell in love with Golonka (SP?) Ham hocks and cabbage 

Na zdrowie!


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Why would hard core Polish nationalists want to emigrate?



there is the idea of 'no more brother wars' that attempt to link far right white europeans up. this has caused division in the UK fash ranks as it somewhat confounds their pro-loyalist/anti irish republican policies as well as what you say.


----------



## seventh bullet (Nov 8, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> Any recommended reads?



For the USSR specifically:

The Affirmative Action Empire: Nations and Nationalism in the Soviet Union, 1923-1939 - Terry Martin

A State of Nations: Empire and Nation-Making in the Age of Lenin and Stalin - Ronald Grigor Suny and Terry Martin (edited)

Empire of Nations: Ethnographic Knowledge and the Making of the Soviet Union - Francine Hirsch

Muslim National Communism in the Soviet Union: A Revolutionary Strategy for the Colonial World - Alexandre A. Bennigsen and S. Enders Wimbush.  About Sultan-Galiev and others.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 8, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> It just doesn't strike me as being a nationalist thing to do. Sodding off abroad to seek your fortune instead of working to build up the mother land.



there's plenty of patriots/nationalists on the costa del shite.


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 8, 2013)

FNG said:


> ▲Ex pat mentality isnt one of the EDL founders poncing about in malta pretending to be a knight templar or something.



i think you may be referring to ex EDL paul ray who started that whole silly nonsense then scarpered swiftly when it all came on top that breivik was an admirer of his.


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 8, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> They called off their bristol meeting (or, the vicar who ran the place they were meeting told them they couldn't). A load of polish anti-fascist stickers appeared over the last few months over parts of east bristol as well. I sent them a badly translated message for info but got no reply.



Would this be the same church that had a fire this week?


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2013)

Casually Red said:


> and a dead ukranian



In defence of my Polish friends is this madcap recent comedy film ( website will translate on my Firefox browser) based on novel by a young Pole. The novel was controversial due to its frequent use of bad language.

It sends up present day Polish society. Poles humour is black humour and satirical. Similar to ours in UK.

The title refers to a "do not buy from the Russians" day in a small town. Many hard up Russians/ Ukrainians come to Poland to seek work. End up selling stuff cheap. So complaints that they undermine" hard working" Poles. Thus a boycott is called.

The film follows the quest of a Pole to buy drugs that day. Trouble is the best stuff is sold by the Russians. Leaves him with a problem.

Ive seen subtitled version. Though subtitles lose some of the humour.The Polish girls behind me in cinema found film hilarious. I missed some of the jokes due to not understanding Polish. But its a good film.

It was popular in Poland.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 8, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> there is the idea of 'no more brother wars' that attempt to link far right white europeans up. this has caused division in the UK fash ranks as it somewhat confounds their pro-loyalist/anti irish republican policies as well as what you say.



long may that continue, as it royally fucks up the fashes attempts to organise here too .


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 8, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> there is the idea of 'no more brother wars' that attempt to link far right white europeans up. this has caused division in the UK fash ranks as it somewhat confounds their pro-loyalist/anti irish republican policies as well as what you say.



From what Ive heard they are going on about defending "Christian" Europe against Islam.

A historical point is that Poland has small minority descended from Muslim soldiers who settled in Poland in medieval times. I know A Pole who has Islamic first name. Though his family never have been believers for several generations.


----------



## juice_terry (Nov 9, 2013)

Had a run in with some Polish fash at an Irish/Basque solidarity gig earlier this year, just 3 or 4 of the fuckers wearing white pride t-shirts.. they soon tasted pavement after advice to leave the venue was ignored.


----------



## Belushi (Nov 9, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> From what Ive heard they are going on about defending "Christian" Europe against Islam.
> 
> A historical point is that Poland has small minority descended from Muslim soldiers who settled in Poland in medieval times. I know A Pole who has Islamic first name. Though his family never have been believers for several generations.


 
King Jan Sobieski and his winged hussars saving Europe from the Turks at the Battle of Vienna is a huge deal in Polish culture.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 9, 2013)

love detective said:


> Yep - my wife and her family are Poles who have lived in and around Vilnius for generations (which over that time it has been part of Poland, Soviet Union and Lithuania)
> 
> I've been going out there a couple of times a year for the last 15 years or so and over that time there has been a huge increase of both systematic state and street discrimination against 'ethnic poles' (which has strong parallels with anti-muslim state & street strands in the UK)
> 
> ...



What about the Karai ?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 9, 2013)

Corax said:


> On the rise "in the UK"?  Can't comment on elsewhere, but I live in the middle of one of the heaviest concentrations of Polish immigrants in the UK, and there's not a sniff of fash AFAICT.


Would you say it has become polarised?


----------



## Corax (Nov 9, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Would you say it has become polarised?


Bad pun, or question...?


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 9, 2013)

dont! or you'll get bignose polish-ing his best puns!


----------



## love detective (Nov 9, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> What about the Karai ?



What about them in what sense?

There are only a couple of hundred of them in Lithuania and only around 50 of them still speak the language (they've been there for about 600 years since they were moved from the Crimea to there). So they are far too small to attract any attention from the far right. Most of them live in the same small place just outside Vilnius called Trakai - which is a big tourist attraction place because of the picturesque castles there, and the Karaite kind of milk that to provide 'authentic' Karaite experiences to visitors - which mainly consists of selling really nice cornish pasty type things

Although they have Jewish heritage I think they are a completely different thing from Karaite Judaism (and also completely different from the Crimean Tatars who also live in Lithuania)


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes I've been to Trakai just thought I'd show off that I know about them


----------



## FNG (Nov 10, 2013)

malatesta32 said:


> i think you may be referring to ex EDL paul ray who started that whole silly nonsense then scarpered swiftly when it all came on top that breivik was an admirer of his.



 Ray had relocated to malta long before the Breivik stuff came to light mal, left under acrimonious circumstances with his former mates and went on to form the EDL knights templar division, his old Lionheart blog was full of piss and vinegar towards tommy and co
Was he ever formally identified as being Breiviks correspondent within the EDL, i must admit the Templar stuff made me think it was likely to be him.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> word has it at least one polish fash was nicked.


 
That's 1/60th of their strength reduced.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

campanula said:


> Hard to go on anecdotal evidence and I have no idea of any sort of statistics or research....but I was absolutely shocked to come face to face with a shaven headed man in the full fash regalia including tattooed swastikas and lots of leather, doing his shopping in Asda, unconcerned as you like. I was too taken aback to scrutinise what was in his basket.


 
No knishes or blintzes, I'll bet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 10, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a Polish family up the road with a St George's flag in the window. Not sure what to make of that.


 
They love England?


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 10, 2013)

hey up! golden dawn EDL eejits.
http://www.demotix.com/news/3183603...ty-protest-greek-embassy-london#media-3183745


----------



## malatesta32 (Nov 10, 2013)

FNG said:


> Ray had relocated to malta long before the Breivik stuff came to light mal, left under acrimonious circumstances with his former mates and went on to form the EDL knights templar division, his old Lionheart blog was full of piss and vinegar towards tommy and co
> Was he ever formally identified as being Breiviks correspondent within the EDL, i must admit the Templar stuff made me think it was likely to be him.



yeah, that sounds about right. we stopped following his 'career' when he split off into his fantasy swordsman thing. he was interviewed by norwegian plod i think, and he panicked and tried to disappear possibly.


----------



## Limerick Red (Nov 10, 2013)

Just seen this:

REPORT ON 9th November:

On Saturday 9th November, notorious fascists and neo-nazi has-beens called a demonstration in support of the jailed leadership of the murderous neo-nazi Golden Dawn party at the Greek Embassy in London.

Over 40 militants from the AFN responded in a co-ordinated action to send a strong message to those attending or thinking about attending neo-nazi and racist demonstrations - that they are not welcomed and they will be opposed. The message was spelt out to them with a "frank discussion" before the demonstration. For all their talk of "smashing the reds" not one of the 12 fascists said a word, instead the sense of shear fear on their faces would hopefully make an impression and knock some sense in the younger attendees that were present. Around 5 of the younger fascists were escorted out of the pub onto trains by AFN militants and told to fuck off home.

After we had left the remaining fascists, who had hoped for a large police presence at their pub but with none insight, pleaded with community support officers to escort them to the demo as they were too afraid to leave. They ended up getting taxis to the embassy.

Our aim was to never attend or call a counter-protest, if we had we would have had given the 30-35 odd balls that turned up a sense of importance and the cops more intel. The location of the embassy and the high police presence meant that any counter protest would have been completely in the control of the cops. Different situations require different tactics.

After the action, seized Golden Dawn Flags were burned. We give our total solidarity to our working class brothers and sisters in Greece, the many migrants who are struggle against racist and fascism and to our Brother Pavlos who was murdered by Golden Dawn members.

London - always anti-fascist!

London Anti-Fascists ( AFN )

https://www.facebook.com/londonantifascists


----------



## love detective (Nov 10, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Yes I've been to Trakai just thought I'd show off that I know about them



Day trip from Vilnius?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> In defence of my Polish friends is this madcap recent comedy film ( website will translate on my Firefox browser) based on novel by a young Pole. The novel was controversial due to its frequent use of bad language.
> 
> It sends up present day Polish society. Poles humour is black humour and satirical. Similar to ours in UK.
> 
> ...



This actually sounds quite funny. Any idea what it'd be called in the UK?

I like icelandic humor, and I imagine polish humor to be similiar but more sinister and less weird.

Serbian humor was just fucking dark on the other hand.

There isn't a Surrey Based AFN is there? Its either London or Brighton right?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 12, 2013)

love detective said:


> Day trip from Vilnius?



Yes, we go to the Baltic once a year generally and Vilnius is my favourite city


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 12, 2013)

sim667 said:


> This actually sounds quite funny. Any idea what it'd be called in the UK?
> 
> I like icelandic humor, and I imagine polish humor to be similiar but more sinister and less weird.
> 
> ...




Its called " Snow White and Russian Red" for some reason. I think UK audience would not understand the original title Polish / Russian War. 

A classic of Polish humour is "Sexmission" Every Pole Ive met says rates this film. Its totally un PC. Two guys are put into experimental hibernation and wake up to find they are the only men left in a world of women. They think this must be paradise. However it turns to nightmare as this is a dictatorship. Of course its a unsubtle critique of communism.

Another classic is "Escape from Liberty Cinema". This is very clever. In a cinema people are watching yet another crap social realist film when the actors in the film suddenly stop playing there parts and start going on about what a load of bollox the film is.

Lastly this film "What will you do when you catch me" is very funny. A black comedy of life under communism. But also imo about any society (like ours) where people are encouraged to look after number one.

The best Serbian film is more absurd. Goran Paskaljevic is a director who should be better known. His film "The Optimists" features a charismatic healer who leads a coach load of followers to nowwhere. A dark comedy of the rise of ultra nationalism. Its also a very good film. Reminded me of Beckett plays. Why he is not known here I do not understand. Much better than Kusturica. Who imo can play up to stereotypes of Balkans.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> Its called " Snow White and Russian Red" for some reason. I think UK audience would not understand the original title Polish / Russian War.
> 
> A classic of Polish humour is "Sexmission" Every Pole Ive met says rates this film. Its totally un PC. Two guys are put into experimental hibernation and wake up to find they are the only men left in a world of women. They think this must be paradise. However it turns to nightmare as this is a dictatorship. Of course its a unsubtle critique of communism.
> 
> ...



Oh wow, Im gonna have fun finding torrents of these I see........ Someone who I know reads polish had just found the title for that first film...... But Im gonna see if I can get these anywhere.

Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## love detective (Nov 13, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Yes, we go to the Baltic once a year generally and Vilnius is my favourite city



I was there for a month in June this year as my son was christened there. I hate the city centre these days, locals have been systematically driven out over the last 10-15 years or so, it's not a place for them anymore. And all the new fancy designer shops in the city centre and shopping centres on the outskirts that have been built in the last decade or so seem to be completely empty most of the time, it's like a ghost town those places. And the prices of food and energy out there is extortionate - far dearer than here in the UK and that's before taking into account the wage differentials. The whole place feels like it's on the verge of some massive financial & political implosion, but i've been saying that for years and years and nothing.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 13, 2013)

love detective said:


> I was there for a month in June this year as my son was christened there. I hate the city centre these days, locals have been systematically driven out over the last 10-15 years or so, it's not a place for them anymore. And all the new fancy designer shops in the city centre and shopping centres on the outskirts that have been built in the last decade or so seem to be completely empty most of the time, it's like a ghost town those places. And the prices of food and energy out there is extortionate - far dearer than here in the UK and that's before taking into account the wage differentials. The whole place feels like it's on the verge of some massive financial & political implosion, but i've been saying that for years and years and nothing.



I know what you mean, we just like the old town for a day or two, I wouldn't stay longer that's what Estonia is there for (mind you that's extortionate as we'll if you're not careful).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 14, 2013)

love detective said:


> I was there for a month in June this year as my son was christened there. I hate the city centre these days, locals have been systematically driven out over the last 10-15 years or so, it's not a place for them anymore. And all the new fancy designer shops in the city centre and shopping centres on the outskirts that have been built in the last decade or so seem to be completely empty most of the time, it's like a ghost town those places. And the prices of food and energy out there is extortionate - far dearer than here in the UK and that's before taking into account the wage differentials. The whole place feels like it's on the verge of some massive financial & political implosion, but i've been saying that for years and years and nothing.


 
The Lithuainians Ive met here is UK have a very low opinion of the political class in Lithuania.

Lithuanian government is good at PR abroad. Making itself seem to appear to be pro European progressive country. But from what Ive heard its not much different from other ex Soviet Republics. That is the political class have enriched themselves and control the economy for there benefit not the general public.


----------



## SovietArmy (Nov 14, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The Lithuainians Ive met here is UK have a very low opinion of the political class in Lithuania.
> 
> Lithuanian government is good at PR abroad. Making itself seem to appear to be pro European progressive country. But from what Ive heard its not much different from other ex Soviet Republics. That is the political class have enriched themselves and control the economy for there benefit not the general public.


Well Lithuania is deeply religious propaganda spreading neoliberism, free market, celebrity media, Americanism culture so not sure how is good country as myself from Lithuania glad left this country never missing at all I suppose I am not patriotic person.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 14, 2013)

Or a real person at all.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Or a real person at all.



The fastest milkman in the west? 

On the subject of things Baltic-y, in Tallinn I met some D4s who were involved in the estate agent racket. They brazenly admitted that ordinary Estonians were being totally priced out of the housing market.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 14, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> The fastest milkman in the west?
> 
> On the subject of things Baltic-y, in Tallinn I met some D4s who were involved in the estate agent racket. They brazenly admitted that ordinary Estonians were being totally priced out of the housing market.


There seem to be loads of Irish in Estonia, I've even met them on Saaremaa


----------



## love detective (Nov 15, 2013)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> There seem to be loads of Irish in Estonia, I've even met them on Saaremaa



I met my wife on Saarema - not exactly physically on Saarema, but intellectectorally on Saarema, in fact I was in Klaipeda and she was in Warsaw  at the institute, rapist for a boss, I had a mud bath and wrarp in parnu, and a taste of the chechen rebel in tartu, her mum was 50 years in Vilnius, suffering, not nice, food and energy, I'll continue when I'm off the train, the versatile Barbara Knox


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Leeches with Palin


----------



## ibilly99 (Nov 15, 2013)

chasbo zelena said:


> Some friend went up from Slovakia to Krakow t.o.d.
> 
> They got drinking in a bar and met a trampy looking English bloke who invited them back to his for whisky and skunk.
> 
> ...



Slightly off topic but good ol Nige - will never forget or forgive the site of him and his entourage at one of the mudfest glastos when on the back of a pickup truck trolled around the public bit of the site driving on the aluminium pathways so us plebs had to get off and into the sea of mud whilst he raised his bottle of bollie in greetings to all and sundry. That said he was brilliant at the Proms this year.


----------



## Casually Red (Nov 16, 2013)

Gramsci said:


> The best Serbian film is more absurd. Goran Paskaljevic is a director who should be better known. His film "The Optimists" features a charismatic healer who leads a coach load of followers to nowwhere. A dark comedy of the rise of ultra nationalism. Its also a very good film. Reminded me of Beckett plays. Why he is not known here I do not understand. Much better than Kusturica. Who imo can play up to stereotypes of Balkans.



I actually thought that Underground one was a complete load of old shite that went on far too long. Had some good bits in it but overall a load of shite.


----------



## Karac (Nov 16, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's a Polish family up the road with a St George's flag in the window. Not sure what to make of that.


The House next door to me which im sure has 100% Polish occupants has a St Georges flag in the window.Why?- i have no idea -maybe a previous occupant used it as a draft excluder.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 20, 2013)

I think st george has some relevence to poles...... I remember hearing that about them

A quick google reveals 


> *The Lindorm*
> *Lusatia*
> According to an old legend, a long, long time ago horrible lindorms and dragons lived in the swamps and lakes of Lower Lusatia. They were like snakes, only much larger, and they breathed smoke and flames. They laid to waste the surrounding land, and they devoured people and animals in large numbers.
> 
> ...



http://www.pitt.edu/~dash/stgeorge3.html

I think Lusatia has a bit of modern day poland in it doesn't it?


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2014)

dodgy anti antifa sticker in Cardiff opposite Millennium Stadium





someone claiming it means "you won't hide from us, lefty freaks"


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2014)

ta


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2014)

you cant hide from us you leftist fuckers


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 21, 2014)

See also the "problems in Tottenham today" thread:

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/problems-in-tottenham-today.324938/

There was a mad polish antifa t-shirt on twitter at the weekend that said "coming over here, stealing your jobs, beating your fascists". I'll try and find a photo later.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> See also the "problems in Tottenham today" thread:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/problems-in-tottenham-today.324938/
> 
> There was a mad polish antifa t-shirt on twitter at the weekend that said "coming over here, stealing your jobs, beating your fascists". I'll try and find a photo later.


Some very aggro polish antifa stickers up round east bristol. Been trying to make contact for yonks but nothing back.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 21, 2014)

thanks Fozzie Bear 
did search for that as newer


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 21, 2014)

Fozzie Bear said:


> See also the "problems in Tottenham today" thread:
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/problems-in-tottenham-today.324938/
> 
> There was a mad polish antifa t-shirt on twitter at the weekend that said "coming over here, stealing your jobs, beating your fascists". I'll try and find a photo later.


----------



## nogojones (Jul 21, 2014)

ddraig said:


> dodgy anti antifa sticker in Cardiff opposite Millennium Stadium
> 
> 
> someone claiming it means "you won't hide from us, lefty freaks"








seen this one coming out of town a couple of months back


----------



## nogojones (Jul 21, 2014)

On the plus side I've seen posters promoting the anti white pride march in a Polish shop in Canton


----------



## teqniq (Jul 21, 2014)

These people mainly look like they can fuck right off

post #110 that is


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 21, 2014)

nogojones said:


> seen this one coming out of town a couple of months back


Legia Warsaw hooligan sticker, the stickers thing is huge in the European Ultras scene, just because there are loads of these in an area doesnt mean a whole lot, you can get 10000s printed for less than 40 or 50 euro with a few polish companines that specialise in Ultras stickers and tshirts etc


----------



## JTG (Jul 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Some very aggro polish antifa stickers up round east bristol. Been trying to make contact for yonks but nothing back.


Not seen those - somewhere other than Eastville/Stapleton Road I take it?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2014)

Up fishponds, some down opposite barrys/the post office.


----------



## JTG (Jul 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Up fishponds, some down opposite barrys/the post office.


Ah OK. Rarely venture north of the Queens Head tbh!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 21, 2014)

JTG said:


> Ah OK. Rarely venture north of the Queens Head tbh!


I reckon i seen some in Vindis post 12, a little drunk...


----------



## ddraig (Jul 23, 2014)

not Polish but another sticker in student area of Cardiff


----------



## stowpirate (Jul 24, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Why would hard core Polish nationalists want to emigrate?



Maybe to be closer to NG, must be some more local Polish figurehead or would that be Putin bringing back the old fascist eastern block ? NG more into cooking videos these days!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 24, 2014)

machine cat said:


> Lots of Polish immigrants where I live too and I agree with the above. Could be wrong of course.



Same here. Although we did find a "Warsaw" sticker on the lamp post a while back. Not sure what that was about. Maybe homesick or early joy division fans...


----------



## Poi E (Jul 24, 2014)

Casually Red said:


> I actually thought that Underground one was a complete load of old shite that went on far too long. Had some good bits in it but overall a load of shite.



Quoting an old post but i agree. Kustarica is an unprincipled wanker who felt happy to peddle the myths surrounding the aggression in ex yugo. He was a mate of milosevic and one of the belgrade cultural coterie that tried to provide a veneer of cosmopolitanism within which was wrapped the core of state-sponsored bigotry, violence and theft. Bet he's not welcome in his home town anymore. Ive always felt he had a sense of self-loathing due to his small town origins. Underground tried to put across the "ancient ethnic hatreds" bollocks, if you could make it through the turgid, overblown celluloid bullshit. Shame, really. I enjoyed Time of the Gypsies.

Something has gone wrong when a child of a secular bosniak family declares himself orthodox through and through. The cunt now organises a film festival at drvengrad, a village that was a set for one of his films and is located on land pinched from the bosniaks of visegrad, scene of the most gut wrenching rape and murder.

Filmsmakers like jasmila zbanic and srdan golubovic shit on anything kustarica has done in the last twenty years.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jul 25, 2014)

There's a bit of Leeds near me where a few fascists at the loony end of the scale are active - in the past I've seen British People's Party stickers on the bus stop, and about a decade ago racist graffiti on an immigrant-run shop.  I'd love some polish Antifa stickers to pop on a few lampposts down there as it'd doubly fuck them off!


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 31, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> There's a bit of Leeds near me where a few fascists at the loony end of the scale are active - in the past I've seen British People's Party stickers on the bus stop, and about a decade ago racist graffiti on an immigrant-run shop.  I'd love some polish Antifa stickers to pop on a few lampposts down there as it'd doubly fuck them off!


Pm me yer address, I'll send ya up some


----------



## malatesta32 (Aug 1, 2014)

blimey, the BPP are still alive? sid williamson, watmough, mcdermody, geass stampton, etc's. surprised they could organise a few stickers between them. no-marks.


----------



## intersol32 (Aug 7, 2014)

I've probably mentioned this before, but the concept of anyone being a Polish Nazi is ridiculous in the extreme.

The Nazis considered Poles to be only slightly above Jews in the racial hierarchy. After the invasion they not only broke up the country (re-naming a large part of it as "The General Government Area"), they executed most of their intellectual elite, stole much of their art treasures whilst Gauleiter of Poland Hans Frank intended to make sure that "Poles only received enough education to be able to read our road signs, so that our tanks don't run them over."

Being a Polish Nazi is probably akin to being an African American KKK member.


----------



## Poi E (Aug 7, 2014)

Anti-semitism in Poland?


----------



## Anudder Oik (Aug 8, 2014)

intersol32 said:


> I've probably mentioned this before, but the concept of anyone being a Polish Nazi is ridiculous in the extreme.
> 
> The Nazis considered Poles to be only slightly above Jews in the racial hierarchy. After the invasion they not only broke up the country (re-naming a large part of it as "The General Government Area"), they executed most of their intellectual elite, stole much of their art treasures whilst Gauleiter of Poland Hans Frank intended to make sure that "Poles only received enough education to be able to read our road signs, so that our tanks don't run them over."
> 
> Being a Polish Nazi is probably akin to being an African American KKK member.



Things simply don't work the way you explain here. Nazis don't have to reason things through. The question is, what do neo nazis think of their polish counterparts now?


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 8, 2014)

A good article here about the various tendencies in the Polish far right

http://161crew.bzzz.net/christ-of-nations-in-london/


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 9, 2014)

intersol32 said:


> I've probably mentioned this before, but the concept of anyone being a Polish Nazi is ridiculous in the extreme.


As is being a Russian Nazis or a Latvian communist! Doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Aug 9, 2014)

intersol32 said:


> I've probably mentioned this before, but the concept of anyone being a Polish Nazi is ridiculous in the extreme.



Nazism, _the_ designer label of fascism.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2014)

Limerick Red said:


> A good article here about the various tendencies in the Polish far right
> 
> http://161crew.bzzz.net/christ-of-nations-in-london/



That's the best thing I've read on the issue.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2014)

intersol32 said:


> I've probably mentioned this before, but the concept of anyone being a Polish Nazi is ridiculous in the extreme.



They aren't Nazis, what it illustrates is the ridiculousness of labelling every rightist a 'Nazi'.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Aug 9, 2014)

Belushi said:


> They aren't Nazis, what it illustrates is the ridiculousness of labelling every rightist a 'Nazi'.


Of course they aren't members of the German NSDAP of the 1930's and 1940's but Nazi has become synonymous with organised and violent far-right organisations or individuals and as such can be used in a casual setting such as this, IMO of course.


----------



## intersol32 (Aug 9, 2014)

Belushi...that link doesn't seem to work.

Plus, I'm 100% in agreement with Fuchs' point above.

I'm not exactly referencing the Polish equivalent of the Conservative Party here.


----------



## Belushi (Aug 9, 2014)

intersol32 said:


> Belushi...that link doesn't seem to work.
> 
> Plus, I'm 100% in agreement with Fuchs' point above.
> 
> I'm not exactly referencing the Polish equivalent of the Conservative Party here.



But the problem with Fuchs position that Nazi has become synonymous with organised and violent far-right organisations is precisely that it leaves you unable to comprehend how Poles, Russians etc can belong to such groups.

The Polish far right are Fascists, but they aren't Nazis - they don't admire Hitler or long for the good old days of the Third Reich.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2014)

fascism is inherently nationalist- hitler cults aside, its largely based in a countries own inglorious past. 

Link not working here either,if anyone has it then re-post the article thankyou please


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 9, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> fascism is inherently nationalist- hitler cults aside, its largely based in a countries own inglorious past.



Yes and no: have a read of this for a history of pan European fascism, now a dominant thread among contemporary fascisms:


Europe For The Europeans:Fascist Myths Of The New Order 1922 - 1992

http://home.alphalink.com.au/~radnat/theories-right/theory1.html


----------



## Poi E (Aug 9, 2014)

BA: summarise that tract.

Edited to add: I'm far too lazy and somewhat curt. Apologies.


----------



## intersol32 (Aug 10, 2014)

Belushi said:


> But the problem with Fuchs position that Nazi has become synonymous with organised and violent far-right organisations is precisely that it leaves you unable to comprehend how Poles, Russians etc can belong to such groups.
> 
> The Polish far right are Fascists, but they aren't Nazis - they don't admire Hitler or long for the good old days of the Third Reich.



Whilst I agree that there is sometimes a deviation from what one could consider the 1930's German National Socialist influence on many modern Fascist groups, I think it becomes problematic when we talk about any kind of logical comprehension.

Like Butchers and Dot.com suggest, much of the Far Right (or extreme Nationalist) groups indulge in a considerable amount of myth making. This includes (but not exclusively) the promotion of either a completely non-existent, or at least slightly distorted "history" of what some of them claim is a pure white "ethno European" culture. One which we must return to in order to create a stable civilisation.

Of course this kind of thing is not particular to the Far Right necessarily, as there are quite a few Left wing groups who have indulged in similar glassy eyed concepts of the early Russian Soviet era etc.

Nevertheless, it's worthwhile noting that many Fascist groups are acutely aware that Nazism as such suffers from certain "brand" issues. Therefore it's usually important (at least amongst those who are not completely overboard raging nutjobs) that they downplay the associations with things like Concentration Camps and roving murderous bands of Einsatzgruppen. This is why they end up talking about stuff like the Artanaman League and agrarian communal living instead.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 11, 2018)

There are six Poles standing as 'Polish Pride' candidates in two wards in the local council elections in my borough. I presume they are looking to get known to the local Polish residents and recruit, as they stand no chance of being elected


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2018)

I don’t think Polish Pride here is a far right outfit. It’s led by that Zylinski bloke who challenged Nigel Farage to a duel.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 11, 2018)

Here you go: https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/prince-john-zylinski-launches-polish-pride-party-of-eu-citizens/


----------



## tony.c (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks. We had assumed they were right wing, no leaflets or literature seen yet. There were some guesses that they might be a Polish Gay group!
They don't seem too bad then from your link, but I still don't think they will get any councillors elected here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2018)

Spymaster said:


> Here you go: https://inews.co.uk/news/politics/prince-john-zylinski-launches-polish-pride-party-of-eu-citizens/





> ...we’ve found the G-spot of the Polish people...


----------

